# Word 2010: Do not check spelling or grammar...



## WaxonWaxov (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello,

I have a report that is generated using mail merge from Excel (what can I say, my Boss INSISTS it be in Word). Anynow, the people who input the text are idiots with the spelling and grammar skills of a second grader.

After running mail merge I click F7 for spell check. It highlights/finds noting then says. "The Spelling and grammar check is complete. Text Marked with 'No noot check spelling or grammar' was skipped."

I have tried all the solutions here: Spell Checker does not recognize misspelled words in Word 2010 with no success.

This forced me to copy/paste the text into notepad, then re copy and paste it into a new Word document where spell/grammar check works fine... but all my formatting is lost creating more work for me.

All because a bunch of over-paid project manager can't be bothered to spell things correctly.

Thanks!


----------



## Macropod (Dec 13, 2013)

Your spell-check should be run on the mailmerge main document; then you shouldn't need to spell-check the output. To do that, use Ctrl-A to select the whole document, make sure the correct proofing language is chosen and that the 'Do not check spelling or grammar' option there is not checked.


----------



## WaxonWaxov (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the response.

Note That I said....


WaxonWaxov said:


> I have tried all the solutions here: Spell Checker does not recognize misspelled words in Word 2010 with no success.



and your solution is #4 on that list.... and it's doesn't work.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Macropod (Dec 13, 2013)

It _does_ work if you do it properly...


----------



## WaxonWaxov (Dec 13, 2013)

How about I do a video capture so you can watch me do EXACTLY the correct thing and it not work?


----------



## Macropod (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, if you compare what I posted against what is described in the link, you'll see a vital difference.


----------

